# Can't decide



## n3wl1fe (Oct 15, 2008)

Ergh, i have pry been a pain on here, but i am having troubles choosing what fantasy army too do lol, i was going to do dwarves then i went meh, i want sometin with legs lol  so if you have anyyy suggestions that may help me please post em cause im having a hard time lol

Armies i do like:

Bretonnia
Dark elves
wood elves
warriors of chaos


From what i know my friends play:

Bretonnia (1)
Dwarf (2)
ogres (1) 
thats all i know of so far lol


----------



## Amra_the_lion (May 26, 2008)

well i got to ask, what do your mates play? I wouldfind an army that plays a bit different than what your normal opponents run with.

That being said, Warriors of Chaos are awesome, or dark elves


----------



## n3wl1fe (Oct 15, 2008)

kk well i put what i know some of em play


----------



## Blackhiker (Dec 28, 2007)

based on what you have said I would probably suggest the warriors of chaos. This is because all of your opponents are sturdy and most can be fairly strong. To counteract this you need strength, toughness, and numbers. the Dark elves can put out strength, but are fairly squishy all around. The wood elves can deal out and take, but are usually few in number. The brettonians can have knights to deal and take, but have little to support them that would still survive. While the warriors are strong tough and fairly cheap.

I might be totally off, but this is what I have seen from the games I have played against these armies.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

warrios of chaos or dark elves. becaus eof new models and new book. but if you can't decide flip a coin role a dice or ask friends for advice.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

If I was you I would choose warriors of chaos, as the new rules sound ace.


----------



## n3wl1fe (Oct 15, 2008)

awesome thanks- i may flip a coin haha or dice


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

I would specifically not choose WoC as a few months from now everyone will have the buggers!  Both WE and DE should do well against your opponents, so pick whichever army you like the look and the theme of.


----------



## Othiem (Apr 20, 2008)

squeek said:


> I would specifically not choose WoC as a few months from now everyone will have the buggers!  Both WE and DE should do well against your opponents, so pick whichever army you like the look and the theme of.


That's what everybody said when the DEs came out, how many of them now have 1k+ points of DE armies.....not many. The time and money outlay is really too high for most people to jump armies, even though they keep saying they'd like to. And since WoC were so old before they came out, there isn't a large player base to start with, so I don't think we'll be overwhelemd by WoC players anytime soon.


----------



## Amra_the_lion (May 26, 2008)

chaos has always been more popular than dark elves, so in a few months everyone really will have them, in fact my game group just started looking into fantasy again simply because of the new warriors release, they never did that for Dark elves. Thus my suggestion that you go with the dark elves, they play totally different from his friends army choices and they still have a great plastic line.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Othiem said:


> That's what everybody said when the DEs came out, how many of them now have 1k+ points of DE armies.....not many. The time and money outlay is really too high for most people to jump armies, even though they keep saying they'd like to. And since WoC were so old before they came out, there isn't a large player base to start with, so I don't think we'll be overwhelemd by WoC players anytime soon.


Well perhaps we wont be overwhelmed by WoC, but you don't have to look at many forums to see they are incredibly popular at the moment, there seem to be a lot of start-up lists and people (like Wraithlord actually) dropping other armies to start them.

Each to their own and all that, but one consideration I make when picking an army is how many times I am likely to bump in to the same army in another players hands. I think it is worth considering the popularity of an army before buying, just in case you don't like doppelgangers


----------

